# Johannson Mills



## Splat (May 24, 2016)

Johannson made small vertical knee mills. They were bought by Clausing. AFAIK Clausing didn't change much on Johannson's design but designated the model as 8520. IIRC there was an 8530 with powered table. So maybe we can include the Johannson name in the"Atlas, Clausing, Craftsman" forum? Thanks.


----------



## Ibboatin28 (Feb 25, 2017)

I actually have 2 of them. They made at least 2 sizes of them as one has a larger table and ram. I've not seen an actual Clausing to compare them to.

I would like to see them included in the Clausing forum.


----------

